# Adaptación modulo de arranque Ford Escort xr3i



## Moriyator (Jul 24, 2017)

Hola compañeros, os comento mi problema a ver si alguien puede ayudarme:

Estoy haciendo la conversión de un vehículo de inyección a carburador por múltiples fallos en la electrónica de la inyección y el arranque (la ECU y el módulo de arranque están K.O. ). En vista de esto y dadas las características del vehículo (es un coche antiguo, un ford escort xr3i), decidí simplificar la electrónica del arranque al máximo, y la conversión a carburación era la opción que más fácil y eficaz me parece.

En lo que se refiere a la _inyección_ de la gasolina, ya tengo solucionada mediante un carburador. 

Mi problema/duda está en el encendido de la chispa de las bujías: mi intención es conservar la bobina y sensor de posición del cigüeñal actuales y evitar tener que acoplar una bobina nueva y un distribuidor.

La bobina es una motorcraft de 3 terminales: por el terminal del centro debe de llegar 12v al dar contacto a la llave y por los terminales de la izquierda y derecha se alternan las llegadas de contacto con tierra para prender las bujías 1 y 4, y las 2 y 3 respectivamente. 
Y el sensor CKP es inductivo y de 2 terminales original del vehículo. 

Vamos, resumiendo: me gustaría _replicar_ los antiguos sistemas de encendido (sin mediación de una ECU) pero con una bobina de las _nuevas_.

¿Se podría usar un circuito que interprestase la señal del sensor CKP y le entregase a la bobina la tierra intermitente que necesita adecuadamente?
Si no es así, ¿qué modelo de módulo de arranque y/u otros elementos me recomendáis y cómo debo conectarlos e instalarlos?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 24, 2017)

Ya ves lo que son las cosas, yo ve mucho mas sencilla la inyección que un carburador.
El encendido es bastante mas delicado necesitas mucha precisión. Yo buscaría algún módulo compatible. Hacerlo "a mano" es complicado, lo normal es usar un microcontrolador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2017)

Yo le pondría el distribuidor original en la punta del árbol de levas . . .


----------



## Scooter (Jul 24, 2017)

Es que muchos de esos motores ya no llevan distribuidor, y ponérselo no siempre es sencillo.


----------



## Moriyator (Jul 24, 2017)

Scooter dijo:


> Ya ves lo que son las cosas, yo ve mucho mas sencilla la inyección que un carburador.
> El encendido es bastante mas delicado necesitas mucha precisión. Yo buscaría algún módulo compatible. Hacerlo "a mano" es complicado, lo normal es usar un microcontrolador.


 
Me refiero a que es mucho más sencillo en curanto a electrónica, que era precisamente lo que me estaba dando problemas.

¿Sabrias decirme de alguno en concreto? Es que todos los que encuentro dependen de una señal proveniente de la ECU



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo le pondría el distribuidor original en la punta del árbol de levas . . .





Scooter dijo:


> Es que muchos de esos motores ya no llevan distribuidor, y ponérselo no siempre es sencillo.



Efectivamente, este motor originalmente no llevaba distribuidor, por eso busco una solución en la que no necesite de uno.


----------



## sergiot (Jul 25, 2017)

En vista de que ese modelo de auto vino con carburador y distribuidor, buscaria un donante de organos de ese tipo.

Solo los XR3i fueron inyeccion, los otro no


----------



## Agustinw (Jul 25, 2017)

El distribuidor lo vas a necesitar, el distribuidor además de detectar la posicion del cigueñal y enviar la chispa al cilindro correspondiente tambien ajusta el avance de la chispa por dos metodos, el ajuste centrifugo y el ajuste por vacio, sin el avance por vacio puede funcionar igual pero el avance centrifugo lo necesitas si o si porque es lo que da más avance a medida que aumentan las rpm de lo contrario vas a tener perdida de potencia al aumentar rpm. Aunque podrías hacer un sistema similar a los autos modernos que utilizan una bobina para cada cilindro asi no necesitas distribuidor y luego con un microcontrolador podrías controlar todo eso y a prueba y error podes programar tambien un ajuste de avance para cada regimen del motor pero sería tremendo lio jajaja


----------

